# FreeBSD for e-commerce site?



## abhilash945 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am planning for a*n* e-commerce site, hence like to know if free BSD FreeBSD is the right choice to use with mysql, apache, php. Also please let me know whether free BSD FreeBSD supports blade servers and if an EC2 instance is available or not. *T*hanks in advance.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 26, 2012)

abhilash945 said:
			
		

> I am planning for a*n* e-commerce site, hence like to know if free BSD FreeBSD is the right choice to use with mysql, apache, php. Also please let me know whether free BSD FreeBSD supports blade servers and if an EC2 instance is available or not. *T*hanks in advance.



mariadb-server-- check
www/apache22 -- check
php5 -- check

EC2 -- check

Blade -- 
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/hardware.html

Is it the right choice? These companies think so:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html#INTRODUCTION-NUTSHELL-USERS


----------



## mix_room (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-on-ec2/

and if you want to run mysql instead of mariadb - databases/mysql55-server


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 26, 2012)

Note that if you build www/apache22, lang/php5 and [p[ort]lang/php5-extensions[/port] from ports you may need to change the default build options (e.g. MYSQL support in www/apache22, APACHE module support in lang/php5, CURL support in lang/php5-extensions).  I don't know what options are enabled in the corresponding packages.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 26, 2012)

abhilash945 said:
			
		

> ... if an EC2 instance is available or not. Thanks in advance.



Just a friendly advice. Avoid EC2 instances for e-commerce sites. Get a dedicated server.


----------



## bsus (May 5, 2012)

Hello,

I use/develop my php projects in a www jail on FreeBSD. Support is really good, you don't have to renounce anything compared with GNU/Linux. Varnish available, php5 extensions can be chosen during compilation or later set in php.ini.

The only thing I am unsure about is NoSQL support.


----------

